# LW Heli's



## Erich (Nov 23, 2009)

did this get posted yet.

frickin scary but someone had to do it ........


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOcNCO6S_vY_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 23, 2009)

Excellent find!


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 24, 2009)

That is a very interesting video. Sitting with your noggin just a foot or so below those whirling rotors speaks of some sincere trust in your flight engineers/designers! 
Derek


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2009)

Very interesting watching Erich, thanks for sharing.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 24, 2009)

Very good footage! Thanks for posting that. As a rotorhead myself, I really enjoy seeing stuff like that.


----------



## Erich (Nov 24, 2009)

I submit the twin pump skeleton for the winter pic competition............ah well it's vid not stills. Glad you guys liked it........... my it looked a bit dicey from the modern standpoint getting over the humps with his package on that crate.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice video - one thing makes me wonder, though:
I know that the counter-rotating from the main prop was a problem when it came to constructing helicopters - how did the germans get past that, apart from the huge tail section?


----------



## Erich (Nov 24, 2009)

practice, practice and more practice .........


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 24, 2009)

- and pilots, pilots and more pilots???


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2009)

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!! 

I've been looking for a pic of the landing pad on the minelayer Drache for my MOH Group Build, and you found it!


----------



## Erich (Nov 24, 2009)

cool bud without saying anything directly I was hoping it could be of some use for that grand little model.

neat vid I think and more than the usual 30 seconds of footage


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 27, 2009)

That was very cool Erich.
I liked when they were trying to lift the VW. 


Wheels


----------



## hellmaker (Dec 12, 2009)

incredible...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 12, 2009)

Wow!! Very interesting Erich! Thank you for sharing!


----------

